# Concorde, history



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey, I built up a new ride over the winter and was wondering if anyone knows any of the history behind Concorde mountain bikes, since my build started with a 21 inch Concorde frame I bought on Ebay. All I know so far is that my Concorde has nothing to do with Concorde road frames which were made in Italy. As far as I know mine was made in Taiwan for a Canadian maker. It is a mig welded steel frame with Ritchey dropouts, and says 'ProComp' on the stays and top tube, and 'Concorde' on the down tube. The geometry is almost identical to Brodies, Rockys and Norco bikes from the late 90's.

Drew


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Drew,

My guess is it could be a Concorde/American Eagle. They are Dutch, but frames are made elsewhere. AE did a lot with Ritchey components and if I remember correctly also Ritchey dropouts were used on some models. Bart Brentjes had a lot succes on the AE mtbs. Roadbikes and early mtbs were labelled Concorde. Maybe for other markets later mtbs were also labelled Concorde.

- Melvin


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

Veltec (Vellend Sports) Canada had the rights to Concorde road bikes in Canada. In the late 80's the road market was imploding. Veltec Canada had no Mountain Bike product. They imported frames from Tawain and put the name "Concorde" on 'em. These were only sold in Canada. They were mid-range low end stuff. Pretty generic with average build quality.

In the early 90's Veltec was the exclusive Canadian importer of Fat Chance into Canada. They convinced Chris Chance to allow the development of the "Team Chance" bike which was sold only in Canada. It was a Prestige frame with XT components. Again it was 
generic Tawainese stuff & had a twin with the Concorde name.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The company who does Concorde & AE overhere is also called Veltec. Can't be a coincidence I think. Probably they are related in some way.

Cool to know a tiny bit more on the obscure Team Chance bike.


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> The company who does Concorde & AE overhere is also called Veltec. Can't be a coincidence I think. Probably they are related in some way.
> 
> Cool to know a tiny bit more on the obscure Team Chance bike.


Veltec=Concorde. In Canada the Vellend brothers had the rights to Veltec/Concorde. In the US Jonathan Boyer had some interest in Veltec USA.

The Canadian Concorde MTBs were for Canada only. The first (fall of '87) were truly horrid. They only became marginally better. The Vellend boys were (are) real roadies at heart, so they only had a passing interest in the mountain bike stuff.

I do not believe any AE product made it to Canada. Perhaps some sample stuff here & there.


----------



## Jowan (Oct 18, 2005)

*Here's my earlier post on an American Eagle*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=180513&highlight=american+eagle

Top tube has a decal "by Concorde". The dropouts are Ritchey, you still see a lot of AE over here in the Netherlands, most older model equiped with Ritchey parts.

Frame has a nice ride, althoug a little to sharp in stering. I trade the Tange fork for a Pace RC31 (longer fork) which has improved the handling. Nice bike on fast flat terrain, beeing a rigid no fun on bumpy grounds roots/rocks.

Jowan


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*the ride*










the parts

21 inch Concorde Pro Comp frame with custom disc mount. Marzocchi Atom Race, Race Face cranks, XTR 8 speed cogs and derailleurs, Singletracks on Formula hubs, Gripshift powergrip wavey, Profile carbon bars, Avocet O2 Ti saddle, Br 555 hydros, Bontrager Jones tires, Ritchey post, Tank II headset, spd 525s


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its like this is "drop obscure canadian brandnames" week in here.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I see what you meant by the obscure canadian reference, lol!

Thanks everyone for the info. 

I found stuff on the Vellend bros/Veltec awhile back, but it was/is very limited.

I was interested in photos/specs, but if it was midprice/low budget stuff, I no longer care.

I certainly doubt I've found a collector's item in my frame, but what the heck it was cheap.

AND IT'S STEEL!

Drew


----------

